
Ask HN: How to practice the development of large-scale systems? - decimalrandom
Since not everyone has opportunities to do it at work, how to practice in playground projects if you don&#x27;t have a cluster at home? I personally feel quite interested for the area, but have difficulties to keep studying only the theory.<p>My current approach is to create a small project – with real data – design an architecture for specific constraints, and estimate how far it could go. Later, I start thinking what I would do to improve it to reach the next level.<p>I wonder if there are other or more effective ways of doing it. With this approach, I constantly see myself paying too much attention to implementation details and not really practicing concepts or tools too out of my comfort zone.
======
tucaz
Different applications will fail in different ways. It is very hard to prepare
or learn about these kinds of failure modes without being actually exposed to
one.

What you can do, though, is make sure you employ good principles in all the
work you do. Try to make things simple as opposed to complex. Make code as
readable as you can. Add logging. Have some form of testing to make sure
things are working all the time.

This will get you 95% there. The remaining 5% you will learn once you get
there.

Lastly, less than 1% of coders work or will ever work in such applications so
don’t worry too much about it.

------
thedevindevops
Look into things like metrics recording and load testers for the language/ide
you're using.

I.E if C# Api you're building, looking at and recording Application Insight
metrics and load testing with something like jMeter would give you an idea of
scalability and help you identify bottlenecks, etc.

